# Aussie buying Canadian TSX-V shares



## sedwardgul (18 October 2017)

Hi,
Could someone please guide me on how australians can buy shares on the Canadian TSX Venture Exchange (TSX-V).

I've looked through search but did not find any information.

Looking at buying some shares for holding, not really trading. What would be the best way to do this:
- What online brokers do Australians have access to when buying shares on TSX-V
- Some sites say the shares will be held by custodians (like Citibank), what are the pros and cons. Is it best to have the shares in your name.

thanks for ur help.
cheers


----------



## Userman (18 October 2017)

Global Investors Fund-World Precious Minerals Fund own 6.9% of Mammoth Resources 

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/quote/MTH.V/holders?p=MTH.V


----------



## sedwardgul (18 October 2017)

Userman said:


> Global Investors Fund-World Precious Minerals Fund own 6.9% of Mammoth Resources




Thanks for reply, but you didn't answer how to actually buy the stocks on the TSX Venture Exchange (TSX-V) ?


----------



## stefid (9 December 2017)

How did yu go with this  Any recommendations?


----------



## gassito (26 January 2018)

Try ANZ ShareTrade -- I use 'em.


----------

